# Quick lighting question



## Stephen.scott (Apr 10, 2011)

Looking for a light for my 13g tank 16x16x12. After speaking with niko I am not going to use a clip on cfl set up, like a macro glo. Because the tank is small I would like a 18in t5ho fixture but are there any good bulbs? Also there's a fish need it 70w hqi fixture for sale in the fourm. Would that light alone be enough? Looking for a glosso or hc carpet then dwarf hair grass and a few other types. It will have co2 and good substrate. Thanks in advance.

Stephen


----------



## tae2610 (Sep 9, 2009)

tank size 16*16*12. If I were you I will go with CFL


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm with TAE. I've used a single 26w 6500K spiral compact fluorescent over a 15 gallon tall and a normal 10 gallon with good results.

A hint: these lamps produce a lot more light when mounted vertically rather than horizontally. As measured with a PAR meter, vertical position increases light output by 50% or more!


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

if you want to do a retro you could go with 18 inch 18w bulbs and they would be only 14 inches. I'd do a clip on light for the money man that's where it's at.


----------



## Stephen.scott (Apr 10, 2011)

I went with coralife 24in t5 fixture. Thanks for the input.


----------

